# "planting" featherdusters?



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

I picked up some pink and white feather dusters, i was wondering what you do to ..plant them?

Slowly aclimated (sp) them to the tank then just laid them down on the sand. I didnt touch them as i was afraid of them comming out of thier tube. I dont want to bother them too much either.

I tried to find transporting information on them but i didnt find much

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Just noticed the post .

Transporting is the same w/fish. Tuck the tubes in a nook and on a few days it will extend the sheath/tube backwards and will stick to the rockwork.

Don't worry about them coming out of the tube, unless you are forcing them out of it.

HTH


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Thanks for your help wilson..  They put up with my bothering really well... LoL

One wouldnt come out for a few days but soon both showed up. They are so nice, and yet so simple. I really do love them. ^^


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

I forgot to mention that they are filter feeders. NAFB has Cyclop-eze (bar and cubes tray) but you have to keep it in the freezer. A pinky nail size every 2x/week should be a good start until you start stocking w/some coral frags. PolypLab ReefRoids is another good product that's in a dry powder form.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Oohh perfect, quick odd question. Are they open on sundays? 

one of the feather dusters dropped the leather tube and looks like it will be starting over again. I think it did it because they had been too close. 

I am so sorry i am fussing over them LOL


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

I'm not sure if they release chemicals like corals (alleleopathy) but they are known to relocate when they want to.

I don't think your fussing, just a natural reaction to something new to one's schema. A friend of mine started a reef a month agao and I get calls for him at least once a day "X" did this and that happened...is it OK? LOL! 

All part of the learning experience .


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

lol now i dont feel so bad.. ^^ thanks wilson.


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

Feather dusters are so cool!!  
congrats!

Are they the big nasty Hawaiian ones?


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Oohh the two foot suckers? or do they get even bigger?

Not exactly sure which kind they are... But i do have a photo 

Maybe you can tell me?


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

Ciddian said:


> Oohh the two foot suckers? or do they get even bigger?
> 
> Not exactly sure which kind they are... But i do have a photo
> 
> Maybe you can tell me?


How are we supposed to know how big it is if you juxtapose it to a green blob and some aragonite 

lol

I envy you though... if you ever invite me I'd like to come stare at them for an hour or two... I dont know why they just do something for me...

They look like the hawaiian ones to me..

Definitely the coolest of the worms...


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

LOL i am sorry pablo.. They open to about as wide as a quater at the moment. Maybe you can come help me with my algae problem as you can see. ^^


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

I once removed that kinda stuff helping Wilson and we used stiff bristled brushes.

We took the rocks out of the water though.

If thats not an option for you... you're in for some very tedious tiny little cautious brush strokes 

Well a quarter sounds like the non-hawaiian type as per my very limited knowledge on the subject..

Still.... Its a little chubby worm with these big freaky tentacles... and it catches stuff and lives in a mud tube... that's worth something


----------

